# Sunday's Show and Tell....4/30/17



## jd56 (Apr 30, 2017)

I'm sure there will be lots to show off with the swaps in full swing.

So, let's see what classics you have found this past week.
Whether it be bike relayed or not.
Please include pictures as we do love pictures!

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## mike j (Apr 30, 2017)

Picked up a new battery pack this week. Smaller, lighter & extended range. Can't wait to hit the trails.


----------



## stoney (Apr 30, 2017)

Haven't been out much the past couple of weeks, this is it---Clinton, 2 sided flange sign and Hires Root Beer thermometer 29", original


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 30, 2017)

Had my buddy Mark pick this up from Scott Mc. yesterday at ML. I borrowed my cousins book a year ago but I've gotta have my own Copy.


----------



## petritl (Apr 30, 2017)

I nearly finished my 1970 Lygie project but I did get it back from my LBS this week. I was hoping to take it out on the group ride this morning but woke up to rain and an nearly full rain gauge. I guess this gives me time to head out to the Frankenbike in Austin to find a 26mm Campagnolo seat post.


----------



## stoney (Apr 30, 2017)

Damn that thing is gorgeous.


----------



## XBPete (Apr 30, 2017)

All I found was this old thing,,,


----------



## Euphman06 (Apr 30, 2017)




----------



## stoney (Apr 30, 2017)

XBPete said:


> All I found was this old thing,,,
> 
> View attachment 458817




Nice old thing


----------



## rickyd (Apr 30, 2017)

Found the Snyder built Hawthorne at an estate sale, the Huffman built Western Flyer I have chased for over four years he finally agreed to sell it to me. Been in the family since new.


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 30, 2017)

you had a great week rick, i was hoping youd be posting them.


----------



## vincev (Apr 30, 2017)

Bought this for the jeweled grips and glass reflector and Delta light but this Elgin is growing on me.The 28 inch tires still hold air and look good.Not sure if that chain ring is original.and have to remove the reflective tape.........................................................


----------



## partsguy (Apr 30, 2017)

Picked this up yesterday morning.



Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## pedal_junky (Apr 30, 2017)

Had a great time at Memory Lane and was able to put this one in my pickup. Iver Johnson Truss bridge roadster. Thanks @Flat Tire




And a crusty New Departure parts box with og instruction card, stocked full of mostly Morrow parts.




The arm side cones are all stamped N4, 1944.




Scored these on Ebay.


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 30, 2017)

you did great frank. that iver is beautiful!


----------



## PCHiggin (Apr 30, 2017)

partsguy said:


> Picked this up yesterday morning.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk



Nice!! Is the radio intact?


----------



## partsguy (Apr 30, 2017)

PCHiggin said:


> Nice!! Is the radio intact?




Funny story....it is! When I called the owner, I thought I was negotiating on an incomplete parts bike that was in pieces on the ground at MLC. The owner had already sold said parts bike when I called, and thought I was negotiating on the complete one he had left. I stepped up and paid, I needed the antenna something awful. I picked it up yesterday morning from a fellow collector who was headed my way and was shocked to see a complete bicycle. I took it, and texted the previous owner to make sure I had my bike, not someone elses.

I am beyond happy, I got way more than the antenna I needed. This bike is untouched. Never been apart. It's been a treasure trove of info to make sure I rebuild my blue one correctly. From the clutch-bit screws on the tank, to the inside radio chassis label that I will have reproduced (and made available for other owners!), to the elusive antenna that I plan to remake for my bike and others.


----------



## rustjunkie (Apr 30, 2017)

Here's my haul for the week, the gem for me is the blackout duomatic 


A very nice sliding clamp


 



NOS black Sachs duomatic, first I've seen 


 

 



Smith bicycle headlight that was made into a frogging rig back in the day

 

 

 



Some oil from a bud 



a pair of new Bendix wrenches from @greenephantom




5 NOS seat clamps




some decals from @bicyclebones




A smartphone lens kit from a bud, ready for Macro Monday





and some neat old advertising spinners via ebay


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 30, 2017)

rustjunkie said:


> Here's my haul for the week, the gem for me is the blackout duomatic
> 
> 
> View attachment 458858 View attachment 458859 View attachment 458860 View attachment 458861 View attachment 458862 View attachment 458863 View attachment 458864 View attachment 458865 View attachment 458866 View attachment 458867 View attachment 458868 View attachment 458869 View attachment 458870
> View attachment 458871



wow scott, great week for you!


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 30, 2017)

This 1937 Firestone Fleetwood Supreme is enroute from Memory Lane. Thanks go out to its previous owner Alan aka Oldbikes, and to Bob U. Bobcycles for agreeing to pack and ship it for me.
You guys are the best!
 I really appreciate all of your efforts on this one.


----------



## saladshooter (Apr 30, 2017)

NOS Torrington 8s


----------



## saladshooter (Apr 30, 2017)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 458880 This 1937 Firestone Fleetwood Supreme is enroute from Memory Lane. Thanks go out to its previous owner Alan aka Oldbikes, and to Bob U. Bobcycles for agreeing to pack and ship it for me.
> You guys are the best!
> I really appreciate all of your efforts on this one.




Wow @Oldbikes you let go of some Unbelievable bikes this weekend!! :eek::eek:Got any more you're willing to part with?!?!


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 30, 2017)

oh my god!! im on the floor marty. congrads man!


----------



## rustystone2112 (Apr 30, 2017)

I had another good week , first i got this NOS Delta ROLITE  generator that i just happen to have the missing mounting bracket for and love the little note explaining why there isn't any nickel or chrome plating due to the war
next a NOS Delta Deluxe Flashing Power Head, been looking for this one for about 5 years now and this is the first and only one i've seen
and last a 2nd NOS Delta JET with the cool point of purchase display box
and I just added this short stack of Deltas about 10 minutes ago


----------



## RJWess (Apr 30, 2017)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 458880 This 1937 Firestone Fleetwood Supreme is enroute from Memory Lane. Thanks go out to its previous owner Alan aka Oldbikes, and to Bob U. Bobcycles for agreeing to pack and ship it for me.
> You guys are the best!
> I really appreciate all of your efforts on this one.




For being a Schwinn guy you sure do have one the best Huffman collection out there. Congrats on a great bike!


----------



## petritl (Apr 30, 2017)

Finds at the Frankenbike this morning

Cinelli Bars and stem
Aggressive Suntour 5spd freewheel
Park tools derailleur hanger alignment tool


----------



## kngtmat (Apr 30, 2017)

Cool finds. I have found stuff old like those but always too much for me.


I went riding around yesterday and found these and the first time in years I have ever found any stuff like this. I did find a old go cart in the early 90's but that is all before.

The one without the rear wheel has one and it's in the background of the first picture. I will be using that one for parts and might do the same for the Free Spirit from 1981. The men's Trailmate is from 82 and I got a Go Ped scooter thing. The Sturmey 3 speed from 1969.


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Apr 30, 2017)

rustjunkie said:


> Here's my haul for the week, the gem for me is the blackout duomatic
> A smartphone lens kit from a bud, ready for Macro Monday
> View attachment 458887



Nice haul. Those lenses are nice.


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Apr 30, 2017)

A set of tires for my next project...




A rear axle stand...




I, like @rustjunkie bought 2 sets of lenses....2 on the right, macro (which is the 1 I've been using) & a wide angle.. the 3 on the left, macro, fisheye, wide angle.....





The center lense, not sure I can use it....here's the advertisement for the 3 lenses......


----------



## buck hughes (Apr 30, 2017)

any one have a picture of a Huffy radio bike painted blue? email=tom.hughes57@yahoo.com


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Apr 30, 2017)

buck hughes said:


> any one have a picture of a Huffy radio bike painted blue? email=tom.hughes57@yahoo.com



@buck hughes      go here....  http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1955-blue-radiobike-restoration.109510/#post-721570


----------



## Blackout (Apr 30, 2017)

have not been on here for a few weeks no bike stuff but other things have followed me home.
a guy was going to scrap this Suzuki:eek:




traded some items to a buddy for these



also did a little trading on this '78 Honda 50 that someone put a older tank on



and this cool old maytag motor


----------



## Blackout (Apr 30, 2017)

Then all the other stuff I like old iron..........
cool cast iron base/couple tractor grills/ and misc. iron stuff


----------



## None (Apr 30, 2017)

Picked up some pretty ladies this week. Including my first Colson.  Pretty excited! I gotta stop. It's so tough though, they always find me! Haha


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 30, 2017)

Awesome bikes Desi!


----------



## None (Apr 30, 2017)

rollfaster said:


> Awesome bikes Desi!




Thank you!!


----------



## Dan the bike man (Apr 30, 2017)

I bought 5 bikes at Ann Arbor, some of which I had to leave at my brother's house (we went together) but here's my 1893 child's bike and Elgin Twin bar, also bought 27 TOC bike photos in one lot. There wasn't a lot to choose from but I picked a few cherries


----------



## fboggs1986 (Apr 30, 2017)

Scored a few smalls at Ann Arbor today. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jay81 (Apr 30, 2017)

'37 Schwinn motorbike from the Ann Arbor swap.  Special thanks to @Dan the bike man for selling it to me, after only owning for maybe a couple hours.  Also got some whitewall chain treads for this and another bike, and a seat I needed.


----------



## kngtmat (Apr 30, 2017)

Amazing. I'm not one for motor bikes like that Suzuki but I would never scrap it if I had/found one.


----------



## cds2323 (Apr 30, 2017)

Went to Ann Arbor today. Picked up the new Roadmaster book, a nice original 35/36 Shelby catalog flyer in color and a 3" binder full of the CABE newsletters(fifty issues starting with number 1).

View attachment 459081


----------



## rlhender (Apr 30, 2017)

Picked up a few 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 things at Memorylane and Ann Arbor this week. It was nice seeing everyone again. 

Rick.


----------



## dnc1 (Apr 30, 2017)

Desireé said:


> Picked up some pretty ladies this week. Including my first Colson.  Pretty excited! I gotta stop. It's so tough though, they always find me! Haha
> View attachment 459010 View attachment 459011 View attachment 459012 View attachment 459013 View attachment 459014 View attachment 459015 View attachment 459016



Nice finds Desireé.
You do know you CAN'T  stop, right!


----------



## 56 Vette (Apr 30, 2017)

Hope everyone had as much fun as I did this weekend, first off a big thanks to the tinker for bringing my X53 to me at Memory Lane!! Was a long 2 month wait, but so glad to have it! Picked up this 30's Colson double bar roadster badged a Roadway from True Value hardware, gonna be a fenderless cruiser California style! This 80 Schwinn Cruiser had to follow me home too! Also a big thanks to Ivo Ballontyre for hooking me up with the stem for my archbar. Found a seat clamp for it also, that fits the saddle I got from tommydale a few weeks ago. Picked up a set of NOS indian head lightening dart's at AA and a set of drop center rims with a skip tooth cog and Higgins brake arm. Plus several tubes and rim strips and pedals to keep projects going. Joe


----------



## stoney (Apr 30, 2017)

rlhender said:


> Picked up a few View attachment 459121 View attachment 459122 View attachment 459124 View attachment 459125 View attachment 459126 View attachment 459128 View attachment 459129 things at Memorylane and Ann Arbor this week. It was nice seeing everyone again.
> 
> Rick.




Love that Whizzer tank.


----------



## rustystone2112 (Apr 30, 2017)

I got this fun little flashlight last week in a lot with 4 other lights only one of which I was really interested in, a black Delta Marionette.
There was another Delta that was nothing special and 3 other lights, all made in British occupied Hong Kong, this red one being the coolest with the flashing red emergency light on top and the articulating flashlight in front. It's a little hard to date it because Hong Kong  was under British rule for over 150 years and China only got it back in 1997  but i'm thinking 50's or 60's


----------



## None (Apr 30, 2017)

dnc1 said:


> Nice finds Desireé.
> You do know you CAN'T  stop, right!




I need to just accept it! Lol


----------



## iguitarded (Apr 30, 2017)

Desireé said:


> Thank you!!



anyone happen to know how to contact man from Alabama who had the colson bike?


----------



## eddie_bravo (Apr 30, 2017)

New adventures 
TOC
1897 Lovell Diamond 

Wish me luck as I've never ventured to far into the past 











Serial # 61706






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dnc1 (Apr 30, 2017)

eddie_bravo said:


> New adventures
> TOC
> 1897 Lovell Diamond
> 
> ...



Nice!


----------



## barneyguey (Apr 30, 2017)

Some of the Schwinn badges I purchased this weekend.


----------



## pedal_junky (May 1, 2017)

iguitarded said:


> anyone happen to know how to contact man from Alabama who had the colson bike?



@JOEL


----------



## partsguy (May 1, 2017)

buck hughes said:


> any one have a picture of a Huffy radio bike painted blue? email=tom.hughes57@yahoo.com



sm2501 has a pristine example. Very, very few known to exist but they are out there. Do you own a blue one, Buck?



Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## WetDogGraphix (May 1, 2017)

Desireé said:


> Picked up some pretty ladies this week. Including my first Colson.  Pretty excited! I gotta stop. It's so tough though, they always find me! Haha
> View attachment 459010 View attachment 459011 View attachment 459012 View attachment 459013 View attachment 459014 View attachment 459015 View attachment 459016




Just WOW! Congrats.....


----------



## Dan the bike man (May 1, 2017)

Through some horse trading with my brother  I ended up getting this 1941 Schwinn. The tires are something else.... lol. My neighbors already think I'm strange so I guess they won't be too surprised


----------



## WES PINCHOT (May 1, 2017)

barnyguey said:


> Some of the Schwinn badges I purchased this weekend.
> View attachment 459443 View attachment 459444 View attachment 459445 View attachment 459447 View attachment 459448 View attachment 459449 View attachment 459450



NICE VARIETY OF BADGES!


----------



## Robertriley (May 1, 2017)

Dan the bike man said:


> Through some horse trading with my brother @Jay81 I ended up getting this 1941 Schwinn. The tires are something else.... lol. My neighbors already think I'm strange so I guess they won't be too surprised
> View attachment 459717



John's Blue and Cream tires would look great on that thing


----------



## Dan the bike man (May 1, 2017)

Yeah they would. I will just leave it as is and ride it. I just joke around about the tires. The price was decent so I decided to get it yesterday when We were driving back from the show.


----------



## Freqman1 (May 1, 2017)

So a little late to the party but I didn't get back from AA until this morning. Unloaded the truck and had some tires waiting as well. The 'ol Iver got a runner up spot and I was happy. I was much happier to take possession of Nate's '38 RMS which won Classic Bike of the Year-Best Restored. This is a stunning bike! More on the show and the RMS in appropriate threads. V/r Shawn


----------



## WetDogGraphix (May 1, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> So a little late to the party but I didn't get back from AA until this morning. Unloaded the truck and had some tires waiting as well. The 'ol Iver got a runner up spot and I was happy. I was much happier to take possession of Nate's '38 RMS which won Classic Bike of the Year-Best Restored. This is a stunning bike! More on the show and the RMS in appropriate threads. V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 459738 View attachment 459739 View attachment 459740 View attachment 459741




WOW!


----------



## None (May 1, 2017)

WetDogGraphix said:


> Just WOW! Congrats.....




Thanks @WetDogGraphix !!


----------



## 37fleetwood (May 5, 2017)

Desireé said:


> Picked up some pretty ladies this week. Including my first Colson.  Pretty excited! I gotta stop. It's so tough though, they always find me! Haha
> View attachment 459010 View attachment 459011 View attachment 459012 View attachment 459013 View attachment 459014 View attachment 459015 View attachment 459016



are you going to make it to the Coaster Swap/ride?
I know a guy who might have something you'd like...


----------



## None (May 6, 2017)

37fleetwood said:


> are you going to make it to the Coaster Swap/ride?
> I know a guy who might have something you'd like...




Yes!!! I'll be there!  that's AWESOME!


----------

